

Drug-Resistant Flu Strain Turns Up In Denmark but Doesn’t Last Long  - keltecp11
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/30/health/30glob.html?hpw

======
gaford
<http://cryptome.org/h1n1/cdc-flu-fuzz3.htm>

James Atkinson (www.tscm.com) writes:

27,127 Confirmed Cases, over 126 confirmed deaths, 50% increase over last week
on deaths... It looks almost like it is starting to get deadlier, and it may
have mutated in the past two weeks.

Several states that did not report any number last week as expected provided
huge numberers for the past week, that were way out-of-the-park even more then
they would have public over two weeks ago.

Average of 895 new cases per day, and trending upwards

Notice how everything is strongly trending upwards.... way upwards.

The CDC announced that the number of people infected is way, way up this week
(see attached charts).

They have now added a disclaimer to their web site that now says that the
numbers the CDC is providing could be inaccurate because some of the states
have missed the cut-off date or times for submitting their numbers.

The most interesting trend is to see the increase in the average number of
people per day are being confirmed as infected, and the ever increasing upward
trends. All the while the CDC is issuing press releases where they falsely
claim that the infections are tapering off and that the spread of the
infection is slowing down (but their own numbers show they are lying).

This results is significant fuzzing up of the the CDC H1N1 numbers and makes
them inaccurate.

------
GiraffeNecktie
This has been anticipated for a while now ([http://tvnz.co.nz/health-
news/fears-h1n1-resist-tamiflu-drug...](http://tvnz.co.nz/health-
news/fears-h1n1-resist-tamiflu-drug-2792148)). Also Tamiflu was only of
limited use to begin with and then it was wildly overused, so it was
inevitable that natural selection would favor resistant strains. Many
countries now have huge stockpiles, so I suppose they'll keep on using it,
whether or not it's actually effective.

------
Tichy
I thought there never really were any medications to begin with.

------
keltecp11
Michael Jackson is important, but why is this not a bigger story...

~~~
imajes
because it's an isolated incident of a weak mutation - you need to see
patterns greater than one or two incidents before this is anything but an
anomaly.

